# Embarrassing Question....



## redemption (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, all!

Okay, here goes: When I was 18, I stole money from my employer over the period of a few months. When it was discovered, I had taken just enough to crack the Felony A level of Theft By Deception. Because it was a first offense, I was able to plead it down to a Felony B, served some time in county, paid restitution and did some probation.

Fast forward many years later: I am now in my 30s, I am father to an amazing young man, have a successful side business which includes providing extensive media-relations services free of charge to veterans' benefits, active-duty-personnel charity organizations and the like. I have no further criminal history other than a few simple motor vehicle violations spread out over the years (an uninspected and an unregistered, etc.) I not only feel, but _know_ that I have done a great job of turning my life around and becoming a solid, contributing citizen.

My question: Recently, due to financial needs, I accepted a position with a company that manufacturers equipment utilized by law enforcement and military personnel. The nature of the position is such that it will put me in contact with LEOs nearly every working day and mostly at their respective departments. I never bothered to get my record expunged because, honestly, I've had no reason to. I don't care much for firearms and it's never been an issue for employment purposes...frankly, it just hasn't even come up in my life _ever. _Heck, my employer never even asked the question! So I haven't lied to get into my position or anything - it just literally never came up. (I was hired on a resume, not an application.)

Now that I am in this position, though, I am a little concerned about it negatively impacting my relations with LEOs as well as the overall performance of my job duties. I have decided to request expungement immediately and, based on my record, I have no doubt that it will be granted. In the meantime, I'd like to get some thoughts from you folks as to how you would deal with an individual like myself if the subject came up.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why would it come up? We don't grill everyone we meet and do background checks on business acquaintances. If it happened that long ago I'd bet most of the cops you'll meet wont give two shits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

^^^What he said.


----------



## redemption (Oct 21, 2011)

That's kinda' what I was hoping to hear, but I've never dealt with LEOs in their official capacity like I'm going to be doing. I deal with them and with military personnel all the time in the course of arranging the above-mentioned benefits and such but nothing like this. I just don't want something like this to become a barrier to having a good relationship with the contacts I'll be developing. It's not who I am anymore....

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

fra444 said:


> Why would it come up? We don't grill everyone we meet and do background checks on business acquaintances. If it happened that long ago I'd bet most of the cops you'll meet wont give two shits.


fra is right, as long as you are who and how you say you are, no one is going to be the wiser. We all have done stupid stuff when we were younger. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sooo... what are you selling?


----------



## redemption (Oct 21, 2011)

Hush said:


> Sooo... what are you selling?


Ha! Sorry, I'm taking the 5th on that one. I may come to your department some day and that would just be awkward. 

Seriously, though, thank you guys for being blunt and answering my question. What may seem silly and minor to some is a real life issue for me so I appreciate your time in answering!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would not worry about it. if it ever comes up be truthful about it and call it good.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Just curious....Your first offense and you did time?


----------



## redemption (Oct 21, 2011)

trueblue said:


> Just curious....Your first offense and you did time?


Yep. Again, it was a Felony A level of theft so time was inevitable. I couldn't afford bail (no family to help) so I actually stayed in pre-trial for the entire four months that it took to go through the judicial process. When the plea bargain was offered, it was reduced to a Felony B and the sentence I accepted was one year with six months suspended, restitution and three years probation.

My state used to have that law about only serving 3/4 of your sentence if you display good behavior so I received credit for the four months of pre-trial which satisfied 3/4 of the actual confinement order of six months.

Also, in a funny display of our judicial system: My probation was supposed to be three years. My PO never had a problem with me and knew that I was just a good kid who made a bad decision. At the 18-month mark, he requested my release from probation. The prosecutor was furious and fought it. When the hearing finally came around, my attorney sat in the gallery while my PO joined me at the defendant's table. When both sides were done speaking, the judge asked my attorney if he wished to add anything and my attorney replied, "No, thank you, Your Honor. I'm enjoying this rather unique display of the State vs the State here."

Request for Termination of Probation: GRANTED.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good for you dude...you got spanked and got a record, but you have apparently actually gotten on with your life in a positive fashion. best of luck!


----------

